# Polarity of electricity on Spanish campsite



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi, we are off to Spain soon, for the first time in our motorhome, can anyone tell me if they have encountered any problems with electric hookups regarding polarity. If so, how did you solved this problem? adapters etc.,

Any advice will be appreciated. thanks


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Hi Christine,

I'm on Spainish site right now, and we have reversed polarity. I didn't bother for the first few days, but I've now taken my spare input cable and swopped the line and neutral over. Problem solved. (But only do this if you are sufficiently practical and aware of good practice with electrical wiring, if not ask around for an engineer to help)


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

*polarity*

Hello Cater-Racer,
Thanks for your quick reply. How did you know it was reversed polarity?
Can we assume all the sockets are two pin? 
It's cold and wet here. Can't wait to get going.
Cheers, Chris


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi
We went to Spain last year had no problems with EHU our normal lead fitted. 
I did make up a lead just incase it was reversed though,you do this by 1st checking its reversed if your MH has not got a light to tell you,you can buy a plug in meter which will tell you.
I got 1 x male and 1 x female EHU conecters and a new bit of EHU cable about a foot long and wired it up just swapping the live and neutral wires at the male end this puts the live feed into the neutral and neutral into live to un reversing it. 
Think thats correct im sure a "bright spark" will correct me if im wrong HA HA  
Also I was told to take 2 and 3 pin adapters. Good Luck Chris


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi, the simplest way is to carry a short length (say 0.5 metre) of cable with a plug at one end (which is wires wrong, live to neutral and neutral to live) and a socket on the other end. In the event of getting a reverse polarity supply just insert the short cable between the end of the cable coming from the bollard and the MH - two wrongs do make a right in this case. 
BTW be aware that some sites have NO earth to the supply bollard, we came accoss this on a site outside Barcelona a couple of years ago and chose to stay off EHU for the night we were staying.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chris,

The autocruise control panel gives a message "Mains Polarity Reveresed!!"

So no science there, It does it all the time when I'm using a generator, so I don't really bother about it. If your Mhome electrics are in good condition it really does not make much difference. 

The only real result of polarity reversal is that any switches are disconnecting the neutral side and not the live. This does not effect the vast majority of modern devices at all. Most are double insulated anyway, certainly anything using an voltage adaptor (Laptop, Radio, etc. ).

All two pin items, shavers, etc are totally uneffected. Clearly there should be no effect on 12V items running from the battery.

The risks if you like, are if your ZIG (battery) charger is damaged or incorrectly wired, or if any of your electrics are in poor condition, the you will immediatly notice a "Buzzing feel" when brushing against any metal surfaces of electrically "live" items.

it should be addressed a spare EHU cable with a cross over is the answer
try to get one before travelling.

ps it's 17 degrees and sun shining here , but still cold at night.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

As Chris said you could also consider making up two pin adapter. It can be difficult to get a continental two pin plug in three pin square land. If you know anybody in IT, quite often equipment is supplied with two leads, one UK/IRL and another continental, if you can get your hands on one of the continental leads simply cut off the machine end, its like the end which goes into an electric kettle, and wire on a blue socket place, like the one on tour EHU cable in its place, this will then go between the two pin socket on the bollard and the plug at the end of your EHU cable.
Colin


----------

